# As 2020 gets into gear



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

What's on tap performance-wise: (1) This weekend I'll be in San Antonio attending a performance of one of my percussion ensemble pieces. It has been played three times a few years back mostly in Arkansas (2) At the end of Feb. I'll be in Nashville for a premiere of a work of mine for flute and piano (3) In March, at a new music festival, my woodwind quartet piece (can be heard at Today's Composer postings here at TC) will get its second ever playing. It was premiered in Poland last year. (4) one of my works for brass quintet (which has been performed by three different ensembles a few years ago) will get two playings by a young (20-ish looking) group in Ohio in April.

Recording-wise: My newest string orchestra composition is set to be recorded this summer and issued by late 2020.

Goal: Get some more pieces published. Three were last year. I'm hoping for at least two this year, but time will tell.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Brilliant Vasks, well done on the performances, publishing and recording. I hope I get to hear the string piece.


----------

